# Surf Fishing in the Rain



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

There are a couple of days forecasted with some rain for early next week. Just wanted to see how productive surf fishing is in the rain. I am going to pack a pancho and tough it out if it is worth the time.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Fish never bite in the rain!!! They don't like to get wet...

Brent


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

hogdogs said:


> Fish never bite in the rain!!! They don't like to get wet...
> 
> Brent


Ok...in that case


----------

